

Microsoft’s Sculpt Ergonomic Keyboard - rcknight
http://www.marco.org/2013/08/30/sculpt-ergonomic-keyboard-review

======
bnolsen
mega bonus points for dumping the number pad! a typical ergo keyboard with
number pad is too big for many undershelf keyboard trays.

ugh, they jacked the Esc key. I guess the war with VI users is full on.

